# Just Arrived



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Swiss Made MkII military style watch.

17 Jewel Manual wind ETA 2801-2 with "Hacking" seconds.

37mm All steel case with screw on back. Domed Mineral Glass.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Nice Roy



Roy said:


> Swiss Made MkII military style watch.
> 
> 17 Jewel Manual wind ETA 2801-2 with "Hacking" seconds.
> 
> ...


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Roy said:


> Swiss Made MkII military style watch.
> 
> 17 Jewel Manual wind ETA 2801-2 with "Hacking" seconds.
> 
> ...


Mmmmm nice indeed; the '69 may have to be sold to make room for one of those!









Or would be it cheaper to ask Roy for a redial?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are nice but not as nice as the '69. IMHO.

I do not have dials, just complete watches, sorry.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very tasty Roy







What prices are they coming in at


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Only Â£99 Phil.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice Roy


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Very nice indeed - it would look great with a red seconds hand


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very cool









I have to get one

















I think I`m going to get the original hands put back on my O&W MP2801 and put it up for sale


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sounds like a bit of a bargain at Â£90 to me Roy.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Sounds like a bit of a bargain at Â£90 to me Roy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be Stan but they Â£99 and still a bargain.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

stan

you've got the wrong specs on again-the price is Â£99









john


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a bit of a bargain at Â£90 to me Roy.
> ...


Sorry, I said I wouldn't tell.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

johnbaz said:


> stan
> 
> you've got the wrong specs on again-the price is Â£99
> 
> ...


What specs? Oh, bugger.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> > stan
> ...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## divebuddy (Nov 12, 2005)

very very nice...i agree would look cool with the red second hand,but thats just my taste...but still a great watch,at a great price


----------

